# Salmon/Steelhead Rods for Saltwater Fishing



## Fish'n Phil (Nov 11, 2002)

How well do salmon/steelhead rods work for saltwater fishing? I am considering one for inshore fishing for specks and puppy drum... would this work? Thanks!


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

Actually, they're VERY popular down in the area from Beaufort, SC to Jacksonville, FL with the old-timers for slipfloat rigs. They use an 8'6 to 9' rod on Abu Garcias spooled with #50 braid and live shrimp. Not sporting by any stretch of the imagination but effective for sure.

I used to have 9' rod, one-piece that I used for slinging metal.


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

They're great here as well for trout rods and for catching pompano. Pomps come in close to the wash, and these rods will toss a light jig or a MirrOlure a country mile. I've been wanting to build one for myself for a while now.


----------



## fishbait (Nov 11, 2005)

I have a 9 footer that will toss a light lure out really far. Plus they're much lighter than my surf rods. I've used it to catch blues while casting a light gotcha plug.


----------



## Al Kai (Jan 8, 2007)

I have an 8'6'' Lamiglass for slip float fishing.
I like it alot.


----------



## Charlie2 (May 2, 2007)

*Rods*

I have an ABU 10,5 foot steelhead rod that a friend brought me from Canada. It is rated for 1-2 oz and I use it to throw metal at whatever. It will cast a 1 oz Hopkins out of sight.

I did replace the guides with spiral wrap and it works real well. C2


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Rods*

They work well from what I hear.


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

I have a 9' Kunnan Salmon rod paired with an ABU 4600C4W I use in the surf for Pomps. I love it very light and sensitive.


----------



## JAM (Jul 22, 2002)

*I built my self a*

Lamiglas XRA-102-2 8'6 it has the same rating for lure that we use here for the specks.. which is up to 5/8's.. so anything from 1/8 to 5/8's its right on time.. Plus I like a longer butt section on my rods for leverage so by increasing the butt section I am actualy fishing a trout rod thats about 7'8 or so.. JAM


----------



## jlentz (Sep 11, 2005)

I built an 11' one for throwing very light lures with a spinning reel. I mostly use conventional and small saltwater baitcasting reels but wanted something for casting light lures a good distance. It works well and is a lot of fun even on small fish. Some people build similiar rods using fly rod blanks for throwing light lures a long way for false albacore.

John


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

I got a 8.5' Shimano Clarus , its a lil overkill for tossing jigs but will flat out get a mirrolure out there. Has the back bone to handle big fish but is still fun with smaller fish.


----------



## Ralph (Aug 1, 2002)

*i certainly hope so...*



Fish'n Phil said:


> How well do salmon/steelhead rods work for saltwater fishing? I am considering one for inshore fishing for specks and puppy drum... would this work? Thanks!


because i just picked up a couple. based on what i read from JAM @ RDT's thread i purchased a 7'9" & 8"2" rods. he seems to feels a longer rod is better suited for this application. and JAM knows a little about fishin.


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

Cdog said:


> I got a 8.5' Shimano Clarus , its a lil overkill for tossing jigs but will flat out get a mirrolure out there. Has the back bone to handle big fish but is still fun with smaller fish.


I've tossed it. Very nice light rod. WIll definitely chuck a lure out there a ways.


----------



## Fish'n Phil (Nov 11, 2002)

Will check out the Shimano Clarus... thanks for the replies.


----------



## chinookhead (Dec 13, 2004)

One application where it excels is its ability to cast light lures long distances even 3/8-1/2oz lures if you use one of the 10 + foot ones....I love my 10'6" steelhead/salmon rods...it'll toss bucktails, small metal and bombers further than any surf rods + still has the backbone and bungee effect to land a big fish even on light line. Where I'm from u can get all sorts of local cheap/quality brands, but st. Croix also makes a bunch of good ones. The Clarus is nice, but stiffer than the ones I am speaking about....it's better at casting at least 1/2oz.


----------

